# Tax rate



## jcjazz (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all
I'm new to this forum and have just got a job teaching maths at GIS and am starting in September. In my letter of offer they mentioned being charged at 26% tax rate and that I should check out the Malaysian tax website about details. Am I right in saying that if I register once I am in the country as a resident and submit some forms that I will be charged at a different rate?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## zavier98 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes you will be charged at 26% if you are considered non permanent resident but if you work here for more than a year you will be considered as PR and will have a staggered tax bracket. Google LHDN for Inland Revenue for Malaysia.


----------

